# New Setup Purchased



## Harry Worthington (Apr 10, 2010)

Evening All,

I eventually purchased my new equipment a couple of weeks ago which comprises of the following:

La Spaziale Mini Vivaldi II

This was sent direct from the company and I was only expecting the mark I version, but to receive the mark II was a really nice surprise (I didn't even think the mark II was available in this country). It has really good quality construction and parts and I really couldn't be happier with this so far. The 4 hole tip Milk Steamer really is something else (I'm worried the machine will take off).

Mazzer Mini Timer

I can certainly see why the doser/doserless debate rages on; whilst the doser has its advantages, it is very messy. The build quality of the Grinder is incredible and performance has been faultless.

Reg Barber Tamper (53mm)

Exactly as expected; really nice looking and nice to use.

New Jug and Cups next - the fun never ends!

Regards,

Harry Worthington.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

That's fantastic and some nice considered purchases there. I look forward to the pictures in the "Show Off Your Setup" very soon.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

BanishInstant said:


> ...I look forward to the pictures in the "Show Off Your Setup" very soon.


Looks like you've spent a few ££ and the time to decide on the machine/grinder combo

Don't forget beans


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

The Spaziale home machines are some of the best for sure. I cut my teeth on a Spaziale 2-group (it filled my kitchen somewhat)

What cups and jugs you looking at? The ACF cups are gorgeous, and jugwise, I'd reccommend the Rattleware straight sided for latte art


----------



## Harry Worthington (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll see about some pictures when I get a moment.

Don'y worry Glenn, I was straight onto HasBean for some freshly roasted beans in time for the arrival of the machine and grinder - really enjoying the Bolivia Machacamarca beans at the moment and would highly recommend them to anyone.

I agree that the ACF cups look the business and are my most likely choice and I will check out the Rattleware Jugs.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

I reckon the Rattleware beat the Motta jugs hands down, simply for symmetry and consistency of latte art, especially for more elaborate designs













 a rattleware in action!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the pictures - your set up sounds good.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Harry

Just a quick couple of questions. Was there any reasons why you didn't go for the super jolly ? I was told this was the better grinder of the 2. Also my understanding of the doser/doserless is the doser is less messy ? correct me if I am wrong please.


----------



## jimgrant (Apr 15, 2010)

sounds like a nice combo,how much did you pay?


----------



## Harry Worthington (Apr 10, 2010)

dwalsh1,

I didn't go for the Super Jolly because of the sheer size and extra cost. I don't have experience of doserless grinders but I can tell you that I have made quite a bit of mess with the Mazzer Mini - perhaps this will lessen with practise.

jimgrant,

I paid around £1500 for the machine and £380 for the grinder.

Regards,

Harry Worthington.


----------

